# Dealing with insubordination in the workplace



## Ris (11 May 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of having to handle a workplace situation where there was consistent insubordination from a small number of employees? 

I have a good friend who is extremely stressed by sustained attacks on his authority, constant questioning of his decisions and general all round insubordination. He describes it like a mob mentality going on in his office. Its getting to the point where he is thinking of leaving because of the stress. Before he does anything he might regret I thought I would ask others advice here for suggestions as to how he might handle it. 

The employees in question do their work so thats not a problem. Its the way they are treating him thats the problem. He has spoken to his superiors about it and they are 100% behind him in agreeing that the situation is intolerable but everyone seems to be at a loss as to what to do.

He has tried speaking to them but they just ignore him or up the anti again. Any advice or guidance would be much appreciated as I dont think he can take much more.


----------



## joejoe (12 May 2008)

Is this not bullying, if so, should the superious not do some thing? Like a verbal then writen warning?

Joejoe


----------



## paddyodoors (12 May 2008)

These things always get worse when left to fester unhindered - especially where several people are involved, they feel like they have the upper hand.

This needs to be turned around to make it clear that they are the ones who could lose their jobs if they do not treat their superiors and each other with respect. Once you play hardball they will fall into line - especially if one of them is sacked due to this.

I think the way to handle propbably depends on the size and set up of the company - when were the last appraisals done if any?
What type of work is it etc

I have only seen from large multinational office environments - but anyway, suppose it should be the same even if were in manufacturing...

Basically along with either HR or a more senior manager each individual needs to be clearly advised that there behaviour is unnacceptable - preferably by reference to a company policy. Warning 1. - corrective action needed immediately.

If no change then the warnings are made more serious - written warning,  followed by dismissal if continued.

Paddy


----------



## Purple (12 May 2008)

No amount of policy meetings etc will sort out a problem like this. If a manager cannot lead by holding the respect of the people he or she manages they either have to get new people or get a new manager. If your friend is doing a good job, holds the respect of most of his juniors and is supported by his management then he needs to go in quickly and go in hard or else he will loose the respect of the rest of those who report to him. 
Every time a comment is made etc he needs to take it up with the individual who made it and publicly put him in his place. This should be done in a calm and professional way but should be designed to force the individual in question to back down.
If he cannot do this he has no business being a manager.
This situation is nothing more than making a growling dog stay off the couch.


----------



## tiger (12 May 2008)

Inclined to agree with purple here, especially if the subordinates are getting the work done.


----------



## Lauren (12 May 2008)

One of the problems I have encountered over the years in organisations is their lack of guidance to employees about what kind of behaviour is acceptable and what is not. Equally vague is how managers or staff should handle bad behaviour. More often than not, bad behaviour is simply not discussed or confronted. This makes it difficult to point out and correct. 
I have seen this type of problem confronted in team coaching situations where a business type coach or facilitator (from the outside) is brought in for a team session in order to bring issues out into the open.... It can be confronting for everyone but worthwhile. If this is not an option then the manager needs to clearly identify behaviour that is not acceptable and tackle it on a case by case basis. His superiors need to do more than just agree that the situation is bad. He needs them actively involved in the situation to help resolve it, otherwise by the sound of it they risk loosing him.


----------



## eamonn123456 (12 May 2008)

Totally agree with Purple.

This is about leadership.  If you aren't the leader of the pack, then someone else probably is.

Unfortunately this guy seems to have lost the respect of many of his team, and unless he can quickly get it back, then he is probably better off out of there.

People, whether kids in a classroom, or workers in an office or factory floor, are quick to sense when someone in authority is weak in some way.  They will play on that more and more each day if they get away with it. Sure it passes the time and kills the boredom until 5 oclock.

This will go on until they drive that person mad / out, OR until one or all of them get smacked down.  

Presumably your friend must have some very good skills / knowledge / experience / ability to be in a position of leadership / authority.

That should be a good start in gaining the respect of his team.

But if he puts up with insubordination, he will lose that respect and they will view him as an easy target.  

Sounds like senior management already support him, but he has to fight his own battle here.

It's not easy but I wish him well, the situation can be brought back in line so he must grab the bull by the horns as soon as possible.


----------



## Complainer (12 May 2008)

I'd be interested in hearing a bit more background. Is this a new manager? How long has he been in the role? How was he appointed? Was he an internal or external appointment?


----------



## Ris (12 May 2008)

Thank you all very much for your replies. They are very helpful and I've already talked to my friend about them.

To answer your questions Complainer, no, its not a new role. He has been managing in this organisation for over 10 years now and has an excellent record. It was originally an external appointment through proper advertising and recruitment methods. The small 'mob' are relatively new (one year, two years and 18 months) and being led by one individual who I would say, from what he says, is a narcissist and on a complete ego trip. Others in the organisation are nervous of his wrath as he behaves like a bully and has managed to gather a couple of others around him. I dont want to say too much about the organisation for fear of identifying it, but it is a non profit organisation.

The very, very, very good news is that my friend took a major stand today and stood up to one of them. A warning has been issued to him. Yay! No doubt there will be repercussions but its a positive first step. 

Thanks again for your very wise words


----------



## Purple (12 May 2008)

Good news. The reality is that the ring leader has to got rid of.


----------



## eamonn123456 (13 May 2008)

Yeah, without labouring the dog analogy too much (well maybe just a bit!), but this other guy is trying to be top dog within the group.  

It might be just testosterone-poisoning  but he probably wants to take control or at least score points and undermine your friend.  

He is getting kicks from creating his own little band of followers and showing up the boss.  

He badly needs to be smacked down, publicly (of course I mean that metaphorically, I'm not suggesting an actual slap......  not yet anyway ).

To tell the truth, at different times I have been on both sides of this equation, and the only thing that works is for the real top dog to show his teeth and maybe even bite a bit.  

I know I have now totally laboured the dog metaphor , but its one that makes sense in this scenario.  I blame Purple, he started it 

Sounds like he has made a good start, but don't just pick on the followers, definitely smack down the ringleader the very next time he tries anything on.


----------



## joejoe (13 May 2008)

Spit the dummy at the person that is the ring leader, put the fear of the sack there way, surely that should put a stop to it, I realy hope your friend get this sorted.

Joejoe


----------

